# Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage



## p4t (28. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Feederfreunde,

ich bräuchte einmal euren Rat.
Ich habe angefangen im Rhein mit der Heavy Feeder, geflochtener Schnur, Schlagschnur und der Schlaufenmonatege zu fischen und habe dabei folgendes festgestellt: Die Schlaufe in der der Wirbel für das Körbchen und die ersten 2-3m der Schlagschnur beginnen sich nach einiger Zeit zu kräuseln.
Ist die Schlagschnur zu schwach oder sollte ich auf Marken-Schnur wechseln?
Hilft ein Wirbel mit Einsatz um das Problem in der Schlaufe zu bannen?
Ich habe mit einer 25er (No Name) Schlagschnur und 100gr Körben gefischt.


Schonmal vielen Dank für alle Antworten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Dumme Frage - wofür genau die Schlagschnur? |kopfkrat 

wenn Du ne geflochtene Schnur hast, hält die doch normalerweise den Wurf bequem, außerdem willst Du doch nicht den Futterkorb schon hinter Deinem Kopf entleeren beim Wurf????


----------



## p4t (28. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Hi,

die Schlagschnur benutze ich weil sie abriebfester ist und ich in der Endphase des Drills etwas mehr Sicherheit urch die Dehnung habe.


----------



## Adrian* (28. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Naja, wenn's no name Schnur ist, kann ich das verstehen...
Würde sagen besorg dir eine qualitativ bessere, z.b die Stroft GTM oder die Berkley Trilene.
Oder du benutz Feerrigs...


----------



## Bernhard* (28. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*



p4t schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Schlagschnur benutze ich weil sie abriebfester ist und ich in der Endphase des Drills etwas mehr Sicherheit urch die Dehnung habe.


 
Probiers doch mal mit durchgehender Geflochtenen und bau (gegen das Ausschlitzen) nach dem Vorfach ein Stück Power-Gum ein!!!


----------



## p4t (28. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo

Danke für die Tipps. Ich glaube ich werde es das nächste Mal mit qualitäts Mono probieren. Mit ner durchgehenden Geflochtenen wird, glaube ich, die Schlaufenmontage nicht ganz so gut funktionieren.

Benutzt ihr denn in der Schlaufe einen ganz normalen Wirbel oder einen mit Einsatz?


----------



## OnTheMove (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Ich würd dir auch wie Adrian das Feederrig von Browning empfehlen (oder noch besser ein solches selber basteln). es ist ein ca.30 cm langes stück powergum, an das das Vorfach und und das Futterkorb dran kommen. 
diese Feederrigs gibts für ca. 1 Euro im dreier Pack im Angelgeschäft zu kaufen und sie feedern einiges ab.

Ich selbst benutze sie viiiiieeeel lieber als die Schlaufenmontage. 
Verhädderungen hatte ich auch bisher keine, und ich kann ohne probleme ein 180g Futterkorb an einer 25er Mono ohne schlagschur rauspfeffern.

gruß Markus


----------



## Bernhard* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Ich würd dir auch wie Adrian das Feederrig von Browning empfehlen (oder noch besser ein solches selber basteln). es ist ein ca.30 cm langes stück powergum, an das das Vorfach und und das Futterkorb dran kommen.
> diese Feederrigs gibts für ca. 1 Euro im dreier Pack im Angelgeschäft zu kaufen und sie feedern einiges ab.
> 
> Ich selbst benutze sie viiiiieeeel lieber als die Schlaufenmontage.
> ...


 
Hättest Du vielleicht nen Link? Mein Gerätehändler hat die nicht!


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Ich nehm immer diese und hatte noch keine Probleme. Für mich ist die Schlaufe die Montage mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Mit Geflochtener feder ich aus prinzip schon nicht...

flo


----------



## p4t (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo

Das Feederrig gefällt mir persönlich nicht ganz so, hatte mir hier schon nen paar Beiträge dazu durchgelesen.

Danke für den Link zu den Wirbeln.


----------



## Adrian* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

@p4t

Es müssen ja nicht unbedingt die Browning's sein...
Ich nehme oft 8m Lange Rig's von Spro, die haben am Ende auch ein gezwirbeltes Stück wie es bei der Schlaufenmontage ist.
Mit einem Gummistück kannst du dann einstellen zwischen selbsthak oder wie wieviel der Fisch beim Biss ziehen kann ohne wiederstand zu spüren...
Der Korb wird in einen Speziellen Wirbel eingehangen. Damit hättest du dir schonmal die Schlagschnur gespart.
Oder es gibt, fertige Schlaufenmontagen von Lutz Hülse oder Spro, die Lutz Hülze finde ich aber nicht so gut, die sind aus ner 50er Mono (völlig überdimensoniert) und das Stück in dem der Korb hängt ist aus 20er mono, also wenn der Korb hängt ist der weg....
Die Spro sind da schon besser, obwohl die nur ne Tragkraft haben von 3kg...


----------



## plattform7 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Die Lutz Hülse - Teile sind echt der letzte Schrott, habe mir eine Packung gekauft und sofort weggeschmissen... Binde mir meine Schlaufenmontage selbst (nehme übrigens die gleichen Wirbel wie just_a_placebo), habe aber auch noch eine Packung Browning-Rigs, so für alle Fälle, wenn ich mal schnell wechseln muss und keine fertigen Schlaufen mehr habe... Sehen gar nich mal so übel aus....


----------



## p4t (30. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo

Hm, werd mir wohl auch, wenigstens zum probieren, mal die Browning-Rigs kaufen um ihnen ne Chance zu egben


----------



## Adrian* (30. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Genau, die kosten eh so gut wie nichts...
Solltest nur die Quetschhülsen mit ner Zange mal nachdrücken!


----------



## OnTheMove (30. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

so, hier mal schnell nen link für die rigs: http://cgi.ebay.de/BROWNING-FEEDER-...goryZ384QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Seehhr wichtig!!! Die Quetschhülsen sind der Einzige nachteil an dem Rig!!!! Gut nachkneifen!!!!!!

und hier noch mal was für die Bastler unter uns!!!!!
http://barbenfischen.siteboard.de/barbenfischen-about135.html


----------



## fisheye_67 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

mit 4,95 versandkosten aber auch nicht ganz billig ... von wegen "die kosten eh so gut wie nichts"...  

gibts z.b beim lokalen händler bei uns für 0,80€ pro 3er-tüte


----------



## OnTheMove (1. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

war ja auch nur ein Beispiel, ich selbst geh einfach in meinen Angelladen, und auf langes suchen hab ich grad kein bock


----------



## Seelachsfänger (1. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

probierts doch mal ganz ohne schlagschnur. mit ein bisschen gefühl in den "pranken" klappt das auch so prima


----------



## tknipser (6. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Sorry aber ich muß jetzt mal ganz dumm zu den Browning Rigs fragen. Wird in die eine Schlaufe die Hauptschnur eingehangen, in die andere Schlaufe das Vorfach und in den Karabiner dann der Futterkorb? Wenn ja, gibts da keine Verhedderungen damit?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

Hallo,
also ich würd ganz einfach mal ne Memory Free Schnur der anderen Schnur vorschalten, und ruckzuck, seit ihre die probleme los. 
Zu empfehlen is da die Schlagschnur von Browning, die seit heuer im Programm ist, ober die die Schnur von Sufix oder Amnesia...


----------



## fisheye_67 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*



tknipser schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich muß jetzt mal ganz dumm zu den Browning Rigs fragen. Wird in die eine Schlaufe die Hauptschnur eingehangen, in die andere Schlaufe das Vorfach und in den Karabiner dann der Futterkorb? Wenn ja, gibts da keine Verhedderungen damit?


 
ja genau. in die hauptschnur am ende ne schlaufe binden und dort das browning rig einschlaufen (alternativ auch knoten ...|kopfkrat ), in die untere schlaufe dann das vorfach - fertig! in den karabiner dann körbchen oder blei einhängen.

funxt problemlos! verhedderungen beim wurf hatte ich noch nie, durch die strömung im rhein kommt's schon mal vor aber das passiert wohl bei jeder art der montage ...|bla:


----------



## thefinish (8. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

hallo
schlauf montage ????
wie wird sie gebunden 
hatte bis jetzt immer ein feederboom drauf
gibt es links


----------



## fisheye_67 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*



thefinish schrieb:


> ...gibt es links


 
ja ... http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/montagen/montagen.html |supergri


----------



## tknipser (11. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> ja genau. in die hauptschnur am ende ne schlaufe binden und dort das browning rig einschlaufen (alternativ auch knoten ...|kopfkrat ), in die untere schlaufe dann das vorfach - fertig! in den karabiner dann körbchen oder blei einhängen.
> 
> funxt problemlos! verhedderungen beim wurf hatte ich noch nie, durch die strömung im rhein kommt's schon mal vor aber das passiert wohl bei jeder art der montage ...|bla:




Vielen Dank, da werd ich die auch mal ausprobieren. Und die Hauptschnur beschädigt beim Einschlaufen das Rig nicht?


----------



## fisheye_67 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Schlagschnurproblem beim Feedern mit schweren Körben und Schlaufenmontage*

@tknipser: nein, ist bei mir noch nicht vorgekommen. ich hatte lediglich mal 'ne serie schlecht verklemmter rigs, bei denen sich die quetschhülse gelöst hatte - ist aber vorbei


----------

